# Screws for Durock to Metal Studs



## pocono53 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm getting conflicting responses about which screws to use to attach Durock to steel studs

What has everyone been using?  The original square bit screws are too coarse of a thread I think.  They have the new star bit ones now...  do these work?  Anyone have any experience with these yet?  

Is there a special screw I need to buy?

I'm just attaching half inch Durock to 20 gauge steel studs for the face of my FP30.  Going to do stone veneer for the front.  I have to cover a 6 by 7 foot area minus the fireplace.

Thans


----------



## Woodenboat (Nov 21, 2017)

You need self tapping drywall screws. They are made for steel studs. Any hardware store will have them. They will have a phillips head.


----------



## pocono53 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was told they aren't strong enough and the heads are too small


----------



## bfast250 (Nov 21, 2017)

I used self-tapping screws called Teks from Lowe's. Of course I cannot locate them on their website right now, but they look identical to these:


#8 X Inch Stainless Wafer Head Philips Self Drilling Sheet Metal Tek Screws , Qty 100, 410 Stainless Steel, Modified Truss Head Self Driller 
by Chenango Supply 
Link: http://a.co/7580uQ9

They went into the steel studs and metal surround with ease. They also have a wide flat head that won't crack the cement board. I have no idea if they are correct or not, but they appear to have worked correctly.


----------



## Woodenboat (Nov 21, 2017)

I see no problem. I any case, if you are worried add more screws.


----------



## Woodenboat (Nov 21, 2017)

The durock spec sheet indicates you use cgc/usg tilebacker screws or equivalent. They are corrosion resistant because durock is used alot in wet areas (ex: substrate for tile in shower) or outside. You really do not need that feature for your application.


----------



## venator260 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm in the same boat here for your fp's little brother. I was going to drill a small hole through the wonderboard and steel so the threads would catch.


----------



## pocono53 (Nov 22, 2017)

venator260 said:


> I'm in the same boat here for your fp's little brother. I was going to drill a small hole through the wonderboard and steel so the threads would catch.


  I feel your pain  LOL.  Went to home depot and lowes and everyone said  "why would you use steel studs for Durock?"  Nobody ever asked them that question.  Their expert said use black phosphate bugle head drywall screws...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 22, 2017)

pocono53 said:


> I feel your pain  LOL.  Went to home depot and lowes and everyone said  "why would you use steel studs for Durock?"  Nobody ever asked them that question.  Their expert said use black phosphate bugle head drywall screws...




Well, that's a box store "expert" for you.  Ever try to put drywall screws into 20 gauge studs?  It can be done, but it's not fun.  Just not the right tool for the job.  Also, black phosphate drywall screws are quite brittle and do not have much shear strength.  Then consider that bugle head screws are likely to crack Durock.

Not a good choice at all.

The wafer head screws that bfast250 mentioned are a  very good choice.


----------



## Woodenboat (Nov 22, 2017)

Lowes blows i guess. This is what you need guys. These are screws for drywall and steel studs. Looks a the counter sink in the head. It has a self drilling edge that will cut a pilot and it will not crack your panel.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 22, 2017)

Woodenboat said:


> Lowes blows i guess. This is what you need guys. These are screws for drywall and steel studs. Looks a the counter sink in the head. It has a self drilling edge that will cut a pilot and it will not crack your panel.




Well, that's a really dumb idea.

You're actually going to suggest that someone use the fastener that is specifically designed for the job, instead of just grabbing whatever is handy???

Man, that's dumb!


----------



## fishki (Nov 22, 2017)

Or.... you could just use the screws that Durock makes to hang their product to steel studs.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Nov 22, 2017)

pocono53 said:


> I feel your pain  LOL.  Went to home depot and lowes and everyone said  "why would you use steel studs for Durock?"  Nobody ever asked them that question.  Their expert said use black phosphate bugle head drywall screws...


There's experts at Home Depot?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 23, 2017)

I did the same thing you’re doing, attaching 1/2” Durock to 20 gauge studs.  I used self-tapping cement board screws.  They worked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

